# BERSA T380 Redemption- It's a KEEPER!!



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

To put it simply - The T380 was headed for "_trade-in"_ until this past saturday.

*THE BACKSTORY:*

Close to 2 yrs ago I had applies/tested/passed my ND. CCP and chose an XD9sc as my EDC. Then wifey decided about 6months later that she too wanted to have her CCP for herself. Not wanting a 9mm and after much searching and trying out various smaller framed revolvers & automatics - bought the T380.
Right from day one we experienced FTF's / a very stiff safety decocker / trigger disconnect spring E-Clip coming off. Not to mention the rear sight fell off.
And lastly - neither of us could hit the _"broad-side-of-a-barn_" with it no matter what ammo we fed it.
Hmmmmmm.......so....she/I got fed up and "_benched it". _*NOT A RELIABLE EDC IMHP*. So she passed on getting her CCP till I we could find a suitable replacement.

And we did. I put money down on a new SIGSauer P238 black w/rose grips and SIG NITE SIGHTS for $600 at our FFL dealer we use with the plan to pick it up by mid-november. With this in place the wifey took the next step and signed up for her CCP class that's offered thru our local range.

Now......I'm NOT going to sell/trade what a that time I considered a dangerous firearm, so I took took a serious look at just what I could DO with the T380, and re-looked up this site. Got in contact w/CGW and made the neccessary arraingments and sent it in for warranty & repairs. To my surprise it took 1wk for the gun to be returned from CGW with what I hoped was a gun that I felt confident in trading w/o any bad ju ju.

*THIS WEEKEND:*

Went with the wifey up to the range to get her settled in for her class, with the idea of "_getting away"_ and trying out the T380 and resighting my CT laser grips on my XD9sc. So I ONLY brought 1 mag and 50 rnds of PMC .380 FMJ that I'd never shot before and 50 rnds of 9mm.
that was the PLAN...................
But unbenounced to me..... the wifey decided to take ND's new CLASS 1 CCP exam that requires a firearms proficiency test. :target:

I didn't even have that!tumbleweed

The CC rules changed in ND this past AUG, and all of us who have already got out CCP, were "_downgraded_" to what is now a CLASS 2 permit. THEN I found out that because the rules had changed......what I thought was just a simple renewal next yr......was actually going to require me to RE-TAKE the ENTIRE COURSE AGAIN. New photos - fingerprinting - BG check.....everything. :evil: BUT......I could renew NOW if I wanted.....for an additional $140.

_So.....$280 later_..... & 4hrs classroom instruction.............BOTH the wifey and I took & *PASSED* the new test. Then it was time for the proficiency test.

2 stages:
*7YRDS* - 6rnds strong hand - mag change - 6rnds weak handed in 45 sec.
*15YRDS* - 6rnds 2-handed - mag change - 6rnds kneeling in 55 sec.

*17 *out of 24 to qualify in a 8 1/2" x 11 colored printer sheet.

NP for me as I was already carring my XD w/extra mag on my hip. But....UHOH.......she wanted to USE the T380!! A gun she hasn't touched in 8 months - no holster - only 1 mag - untested ammo and to top it off..........I hadn't even test fired since getting it back from CGW!! _Ahhhh crap.........._

Luckly the firearms instructor was a friend of mine. _"NP_" he said and handed her an el-cheapo nylon holster. _"Drop you mag after each 6 rnds & I'll speed load your mag and hand it back to you to keep you under the time limit."_ 

Ummmmm.....OKAY-DOKAY.

I stepped up when it was my turn and hit 21 out of 24 with 20sec to spare - DONE! (_happydance_) THe wifey stepped up.......18 out of 24! WHAAAAAA........ Holy crap!! The T380 worked BEAUTIFULLY!! Not one problem! - She'd NEVER even tried to shoot it with 1 handed before! And was so happy she hugged the instructor!

So.....the T380 had REDEEMED itself as a reliable EDC that she REALLY likes now. All that's left if the 4-6wk wait to get my renewed and her NEW permits, and try to decide if we're STILL gonna get the P238 as a BUG. :mrgreen:

It was too good NOT to tell.

Thanks all!:watching:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Great story!!!

Go ahead and get the Sig, you know you want it....:smt083


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

That's quite a shooting test. No issue with it, but way more than what's called for in NC. Hmm. Congrats on passing. Did you ever get an explanation on what was repaired?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have never personally used CGW but they seem very busy with Bersa work and 98% of the reports I have read say nothing but stellar things about their ability to repair the guns they work on. They are a Bersa warranty center I believe so they get most of the work for them and know the weapons very intimately. That is not an opinion based on experiance just the many many happy Bersa owners who have had their weapons repaired there.

RCG


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

twomode said:


> That's quite a shooting test. No issue with it, but way more than what's called for in NC. Hmm. Congrats on passing. Did you ever get an explanation on what was repaired?


Thanks.:smt033

No, the turn-a-round on the repairs was a wk (_which surprised me_) and didn't come with any followup paperwork. All I did was send a sheet of paper describing just what our issues were with it.

BERSA apparently was aware of ALL of them and CGW fixed w/no charge, even though I was almost 1 yr past my warranty purchase date.

*SAFETY DECOCKER *- smooth & easy to engage/disengage
*TRIGGER DISCONNECT* - new washer and retaining clip and what looks like a new spring too
*ACCURACY* - rear sight looks new, and/or removed and cleaned then adjusted.

That and the change over to PMC ammo seems to have helped 10fold. (_I'd always been aware it was finiky on ammo brand. It HATES WWB and BLAZER)_

I took it to the range this past monday, and shot a 14rnd 2-3" grouping with it at 10yrds.:smt023 There was even guy with his wife and I let her try it out (_looking for a CCW for herself_) and did 3" grouping w/ 2 flyers. SHE LOVED IT. And went in search of one for herself.

For a gun that I truely hated pretty much from day 1.......I'm not afraid to admit I've taken a liking to it.:smt083

And as for the SIG P238...........yep......we're STILL getting it! AND I'm work'n a deal with my friend (_the firearms proficiency instructor_) on purchasing his SIG 226SCT:










5 mags/SIG SITES night sites/Stainless Comp Trigger - & mag/slide release/less than 1200 rnds thru it for under $600.

_now all I gotta do is afford ammo.........._


----------



## wagon (Sep 26, 2009)

Agree, Bersa is a pleasant surprise, accuracy for a gun for <$300 new is unbelievable, great ergo, nice balance and eye pleasing. I really still like my 380cc .. even though I just added a Kahr PM9, they will rotate. :mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Get on that 226 like white on rice!!

As for the ammo issue, I bet you will be asking questions about reloading any time now.... Especially since you will have 2 .380's.

It's fun and addictive.


----------

